# Audiobahn A18001D Mono Amplifier--How good is it?



## officialhb (Mar 23, 2003)

I was thinking about getting Audiobahn A18001D Mono Amplifier, does anyone have this amp & what are your opinions of it? 
How are Audiobahn products?

1200 watts x 1 @2ohm
1800 watts x 1 @1ohm


----------



## C asper (Feb 20, 2003)

here is my review of all audiobahn shit... it sux... you get what you pay for. If you want good shit go with alpine, jl, focal, eclipse, kicker...not audiobahn

second of all you do not need 1800 watts. if you want to power a sub buy a JL 500/1 it will power anything you put it on... if you want amps get JL, if you wants subs, JL, Brahma, eclipse, Digital Design, kicker, or even alpine. for compnents go with focal, dynaudio, jl, or mbquart. for a face pioneer or alpine, any thing else you wanna know


----------



## ccroaddog (Jun 20, 2002)

if your going to buy a amp that size what subs are u going to get and do u plan on 2 ohms or 1 ohm????


----------



## officialhb (Mar 23, 2003)

I was gonna go with 3-- dual 2 ohm Alpine 10" subs running at a 1.33 load. I figure that should make the Amp & Subs perform well.
Watcha think?


----------



## SentraBoy (Jun 19, 2002)

I don't want to start stuff or Anything but, C asper review is a little wrong.

Audiobahn is alright. I have listened to my customers cars w/audiobahn products and they were decent. 

Stay away from KICKER they couldn't make a good amp if their lives depensde on it. Also Alpine amps are weak only good for a basic little system.

Buy a PHOENIX GOLD, PPI, ORION or JL AUDIO Amps.
&
Belive it or not CLARION amps work great for a cheap price.


----------



## ccroaddog (Jun 20, 2002)

hmmm you must me talking about the type -r alpine subs i would say just so u dont blow them to run them at 2 ohms on that amp cause each sub is about 300watts rms cause i think 1800watts at 1 ohms is a to much power. which means u should get the 4 ohms subs i think????? correct me if im wrong.... does that amp have one pair or two pair output for speakers????


----------



## officialhb (Mar 23, 2003)

With that amp, I would run Dual 2ohm + 2ohm subs. (1021D model)I would wire my 3 subs Series & Parallel & make the load 1.33 ohms. The Alpine SWR models are Dual Voice Coils subs which gives you a variety of wiring set-ups.


----------



## ccroaddog (Jun 20, 2002)

i know that those subs you can get in dual 2ohm or dual 4 ohms. What i am trying to say is that the subs will have a combined rms of 900watts. At a 1.33 ohm load you would be pushing around 1600watts (est.). i think as far as sound quality and making the subs last longer it would be a better idea to wire the subs to get a 2 ohm load at the amp and get an extra 300watts over rms(100watts per sub) for those alpine subs. Now if you had a more powerful subs' then ya go with 1.33 ohms but remember alpine made those subs for SQ not DB's


----------



## officialhb (Mar 23, 2003)

What subs would you have in mind? I liked the Alpine's because of the small enclosure requirement. What do you think about the Kicker 10" L5 or L7's


----------



## omega (Jun 27, 2002)

I've listen to some audiobahn subs as well, for the money they aren't bad, not my first choice, but they aren't crap. I like my rockford, but there are a lot of people who don't, the jl he mentioned is good, zapco has some nice new amps with real nice specs, it's all in how much you want to pay really and your personal preference


----------



## ccroaddog (Jun 20, 2002)

get three polk momo 10's in a factory .66 mdf box with half inch plexi and you would get enough power, push and sound quality. Or anything with a 500rms rating

or whatever sounds best to you


----------



## speedz19 (Apr 18, 2003)

If you have enough money invest in Phoenix Gold Amps, you will not regret it.


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

Since when are Kicker amps shit??? Thier amps are some of the best on the market, as well as their subs. Why the hell do you think so many people purchase them. They aren't exactly cheap in price. I recently heard a set of Kicker Comp VR (12" 4 ohm DVC's) amd they sound awsome. I intend on getting a set soon as my C12's are almost blown. Pheonix Gold amps are great if you want some serious SPL, as are Nexus Lion amps. Kicker has awsome SQ along with Alpine and US Acoustics, just not massive power. My philosophy is simple> Who gives a shit about power, the real shock is blowing someone away with minimal power. It relates down to what sounds best to you, kinda like pizza, everyone has their own likings. I find SQ better than rattleing my car into the junkyard


----------



## ccroaddog (Jun 20, 2002)

i always thought that kicker was a SPL amp and not a SQ amp . All of Kickers demo cars all have been about SPL just look at that badd ass truck that had like 18 square subs


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

I have heard excellant SQ out of them, and with some pretty brutal SPL. Most people always care about SPL. Too bad their SQ sucks most of the time.


----------



## bickmade (Aug 16, 2002)

i had a 15" ultra excursion and I had a 1200HCX and they were the shit. For BOOM go audiobahn or rockford, for quality go for eclipse or jl audio.. For a ghetto system go to swap meet.


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Audiobahns arnt bad, but if your gonna get something to handle that much power go with orion, or ppi. Those amps are the shit.


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

As far as amps what about, Harrison labs, Avionixx, Genesis, Zapco, or Sinfoni? those are true high end amps not the stuff your local audio shop makes u think are high end (jl audio, phoenix gold ect) not saying they aren't high quality but there is better stuff by small companies that u probally haven't even heard of. The audiobahn amps are good and the subs are ok if u listen mainly to rap. Car Audio and Electronics did a review of the Alum12Q and found it to be really good for rap and i had the older model Alum12X and found them to be very good for a system thats going to be playing mostly hip hop anyway


----------

